# Protein/mineral tubs



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone use the large protein tubs? I just bought one that is 100lbs. it's in a short, but wide container not the tall ones I typically see on line.
Just wondering where you put yours if you have a small herd, so that it stays clean.
Preferably I'm thinking in the barn or shelter, but definitely think it needs to be up off the ground. :/

Also, it's not exactly the one I wanted, they ordered the one for sheep/goats so there isn't copper in it  We do feed grain, and I do offer loose minerals. We copper bolus 1-2x a year.

This is the one our feed store ordered for us, wondering if anyone else uses this one?
file:///C:/Users/Candice%20Chavez/AppData/Local/Packages/Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_8wekyb3d8bbwe/TempState/Downloads/Sweetlix_Product_Information_10815.pdf


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The ones I have are ok for sheep too and that’s ok because I don’t use it for its copper so I don’t stress about it. It would be the same idea if you used grain without added copper in it, just keep doing your minerals and bolus  
If you are feeding them super well they may not really go after the protein tub. For me it’s actually a really cool thing to watch since their Hay and brows is changing. But I also don’t feed grain so eventually it all get ate just sometimes they attack it sometimes not as bad.
So since you have a small herd and if you feed a good amount of grain I for sure would keep in a shelter. The sun will bake it and it can get kinda hard and dry. I no longer give it to my bucks because it does this and their shelters are not overly roomy.
I can’t open your link, when I click on it it try’s to quote you so I can’t see how short they really are. If your worried about them pooping in it you can try and put bricks under it maybe, or just tip it on its side. I buy the really big tubs, round, from tractor supply and they are deep so once they get them down a bit I will roll them to a corner of the fence and tip on its side. They have to get on their knees to eat it but better then dirty feet in it! Also kids love to play in them! If yours don’t go nuts over it then I really suggest putting on its side. Usually when mine have kids on them that’s when they really go at it so I don’t really worry about the kids jumping in it since they don’t get to stay long before someone shoos them out but on the side will make it so they jump on the plastic not the goods lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica! Yeah I'm thinking in the barn is the best route to take. I'm torn on where to put it though as I really would love for it not to be on the ground. If I have enough cinder blocks that would be good, or maybe I can get my husband to help me mount it on it's side so they don't knock it over as you mentioned to do.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> The sun will bake it and it can get kinda hard and dry. I no longer give it to my bucks because it does this and their shelters are not overly roomy.


During the winter, I put these out, one or two in each of my smallish pens. When they are empty the buckets are incredibly useful. I wonder if this would help with the space issues with your bucks?

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/prairie-pride-goat-protein-pail-18-lb?rfk=1

I know they are not the formulation you'd really prefer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The first year or two I had Goats I used these! I love the buckets! I don’t know what happened, if they were just eating it for the minerals (I was bad about minerals at first), they changed something in it or if they just got spoiled on the other tubs but I can’t get anything to eat them now. I tried it a few years in a row for the doelings and bucks and ended up having to soak in water to get my bucket.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've actually been using the buckets from TSC since this past January. No real complaints at all about them, but occasionally we've gotten one that seems to really dry out for no reason and they stop eating it. Then there are others that are just fine.

Our feed store sells these big tubs quite a bit and has recommended them to me a time or two, so I opted to get the big one as we get more for our $$, and hopefully it will last them a while. 
We had issues with toxemia this past spring, and I'm hoping by keeping this big tub out it will help.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well the big tubs certainly are more economical. No question, Hoosier. You must have been nonplussed, however, having bought one at their recommendation and they ordered the wrong one? Jessica is right, though. As you do offer good minerals anyway there should be no harm.

That warning that these protein pails (or tubs) must be the only source of minerals just cracks me up. What are those manufacturers smoking? 'Cause there are days I could REALLY use something that makes reality go away.

HaHa on the having to wash the product out to be able to use the bucket. How aggravating for you Jessica. No wonder you never tried again. I'm still laughing at that word picture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lots of people get confused with the tub/ bucket and minerals. The same as with a goat pellet there is such little minerals added it’s not going to make a huge difference one way or another. I don’t even look at the mineral part any more I just look and make sure there is no urea and what the fat and protein levels are. 
You’ll have to tell me how they like the seeetlix brand though. I’ve wanted to try it but I’ve always gone back to the same thought, if it’s not broke don’t fix it so I’ve stuck with the TSC tubs. Here they are half the price too which would hurt if they didn’t like it lol
I also always thought my cases of PT ended because I don’t feed grain any more but you might be right and it’s actually the tubs that have been helping. Last year I had more triples and quads then i have ever had before and they all did great! So I hope that’s the case and you have a smooth kidding


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> We've actually been using the buckets from TSC since this past January....
> We had issues with toxemia this past spring, and I'm hoping by keeping this big tub out it will help.


So you had toxemia when you tried using the goat protein pails?

Hmmm


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I don't even look at the mineral part any more I just look and make sure there is no urea and what the fat and protein levels are.


What levels of protein and fat do you want to see?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> So you had toxemia when you tried using the goat protein pails?
> 
> Hmmm


Oh good catch! Then this tub might not make a difference :/ I'm going to see if I can find the one you just bought and compare. Although honestly I don't think it will hurt any as long as they don't get to fat off of it. The amount of internal fat a goat can get is insane!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Toxemia is my biggest worry as we had a rough time this past kidding season, so my biggest goal with using the tub is hoping it might help prevent toxemia. 

I'm not upset with our feed store at all, they are awesome, and have been so helpful over the years. It could be this was the only tub he could get in. The grain has copper in it, loose minerals as well and if I see any signs of copper deficiency then I can address it.

I know TSC sells those big tubs, but I opted to get something specifically for goats since I didn't know anything about the ones at TSC (for cattle).


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

But, you are saying that you had toxemia issues while you were using the goat protein pails, the ones linked above? I'm clarifying for my own use, because I do use those in the Winter.... That was my "Hmmm" As in "Am I putting my goats at risk?"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Toxemia is my biggest worry as we had a rough time this past kidding season, so my biggest goal with using the tub is hoping it might help prevent toxemia.
> 
> I'm not upset with our feed store at all, they are awesome, and have been so helpful over the years. It could be this was the only tub he could get in. The grain has copper in it, loose minerals as well and if I see any signs of copper deficiency then I can address it.
> 
> I know TSC sells those big tubs, but I opted to get something specifically for goats since I didn't know anything about the ones at TSC (for cattle).


DO NOT ever get the cattle ones from tractor supply! It has urea in it. If you ever do go with tractor supply go with the general purpose one......with the one tractor supply I have to say the one for horses. It doesn't have urea in it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> But, you are saying that you had toxemia issues while you were using the goat protein pails, the ones linked above? I'm clarifying for my own use, because I do use those in the Winter.... That was my "Hmmm" As in "Am I putting my goats at risk?"


I don't think you are putting them at risk. It's pretty close to the one I use, if not lower on some stuff and I haven't had a issue in years now (knock on wood). The only thing I have done different is cut out the grain, add the tubs all year long instead of just summer and winter and started dry lotting them about a month before they are due and feed alfalfa, sometimes it's weedy alfalfa. 
As long as the Pail isn't making your Goats fat they should be fine and the pails should help meet the unborn kids demand. 
Is this the first year you have used the pails?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Is this the first year you have used the pails?


No, not at all. 4 years now. They are expensive comparatively to the big tubs, but I have 4-5 pens. Can't afford 4-5 big tubs at a time. I started getting them because sometime my hay is totally awful and this gave them something extra. I now have those terrific buckets doing everything. Not one has ever broken, the bails have never broken off, because 1 side is flat I can use it to get water out of the creek or the bottom of the water trough, they are my loose mineral buckets, my loose kelp buckets, my dog food buckets (I can easily clip the last 3 uses to fencing to keep them upright). I love them.

I only get them in the Winter, because there is so much natural browse here. I tend to make them (the goats, not the protein pails) get their own food as long as I can. They stay in the pens on stormy days, icy days, during all our hunting seasons...

No, they are not fat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our does don't eat enough of the bucket we have out there right now to make me concerned about them gaining weight off of them. We'll see what happens when we put the tub out sometime in the next week. If they seem to eat on it a lot more than the bucket then I'll definitely have to consider making adjustments with their grain.
Graining them is my biggest challenge - trying to figure out how much to give each one. I don't want to under feed, but definitely don't want to over feed. We have a doe that we increased feed last time and she put out 13 & 14lb. huge buck kids. She's never had anything under 10lbs.
End of Sept she weighed 197lbs. and Sunday we weighed them - she is 227lbs. she is due in 6 weeks. She was getting very little grain at all until about 2 weeks ago we increased slightly as the weather turned colder and less to graze/browse. 
The first timers are my biggest concern since we seem to have more issues with them. I know a lot of it is because they get shown as yearlings in the summer. We have 2 does that will kid at 2yo, and we kept them on limited feed during the show season. Slimmed them down even more after they were done showing, so hopefully we're doing the right thing. They are due in 7 & 8 weeks. 
We have another first timer due in early March, 14mo and still has some growing to do so I'm afraid to cut her back much. She was bullied and not growing, so we put her in with a couple of young does after she was bred, and she's gained about 15lbs. and looks good. 

I need to get some pictures. They are all fuzzy and have thick winter coats, so a couple of them appear much wider than they really are. It's so fun to see the baby bellies and udders coming along. But after last kidding season, I have to admit my anxiety is trying to flair up. Thank goodness for the holidays to help distract me.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, this might be crazy, but does anybody worry about their goat's teeth using the protein tubs?

I love to use them during pregnancy when they are on good quality hay and no grain but sometimes they end up gnawing at them so hard and there are literal tooth scrape marks...

How about you all just tell me this isn't a big concern and they won't all be toothless at age 10? haha


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

They aren't hard like a salt block, they are hard like an unripe apple. Mineral deficient or scurvy ridden goats might have trouble with loose teeth, I grant you.

Watching my goats attack trees when the sugar and mineral rich sap starts rising makes me less concerned about the much softer molasses based tubs... Just saying.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Okay, this might be crazy, but does anybody worry about their goat's teeth using the protein tubs?
> 
> I love to use them during pregnancy when they are on good quality hay and no grain but sometimes they end up gnawing at them so hard and there are literal tooth scrape marks...
> 
> How about you all just tell me this isn't a big concern and they won't all be toothless at age 10? haha


Lol a lot of people worry about teeth with them. One thing is the TSC is much softer then sweetlix which is kinda part of why I wanted to try it to see if it would slow them down a little. But teeth? I have a doe that is at least 12 (had her adult teeth when I bought her 8 years ago) and she has all her teeth. After he the oldest is 8 and they have their teeth too and they look like good teeth lol I'm not sold it's all that bad for their teeth. I don't see them keeping at using their teeth if it is breaking their teeth since that's got to hurt!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I love to use them during pregnancy when they are on good quality hay and no grain


What kind do you use, SalteyLove?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mariarose said:


> What kind do you use, SalteyLove?


I have used three brands over the years:

Sweetlix
Crystalyx
a tub from Tractor Supply - can't locate the exact one at this moment to ID


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This is the one that I think that @Jessica84 is speaking of, I believe. Was it this?

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-general-purpose-protein-tub-125-lb?rfk=1

Which one did you like best, and why? I haven't used any of the large tubs, of any brand. Only the protein pails here

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/prairie-pride-goat-protein-pail-18-lb?rfk=1

I'm curious about this one, but there's no nutrition info on it available. One of the reviewers says he loves it for his goats.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-16-protein-tub-200-lb?rfk=1

I'm really enjoying this conversation and learning a lot.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The bottom one is the same as the top one just larger. I get the larger one because it comes out cheaper but they are HEAVY! When I have the does broke up and have to roll the stupid things up and down hills to different pens I go with the smaller ones. 
As I mentioned above the larger ones are deep and once they get to half gone they will put their front feet in it to get to it. At first I just got a hack saw and cut it down a little but then I started to put on its side in a corner of the pen so it can’t flip back up and works great! 
Not as handy as the pails but the tubs are still awesome to have! I’ve cut them down for feed pans and water trough for the pigs, kept it whole for water troughs for the cows and goats. Grain storage, and even planters. Mine were adding up so fast I gave a lot to a dog rescue this past summer so the dogs had something to jump in and keep cool


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to prefer the Crystalyx products as it did not include feather meal which just creeps me out (there is no legitimate concern, just the disgusting thought of consuming feathers) but now Crystalyx includes feather meal like all the other protein tubs so I don't have much preference. I do think the Tractor Supply tubs are harder in texture, but all are baked sufficiently to prevent over-consumption (not like the "pressed blocks" also marketed as protein and mineral supplements where they can bite entire chunks out of)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> The bottom one is the same as the top one just larger.


Now that is just beyond helpful.



Jessica84 said:


> then I started to put on its side in a corner of the pen so it can't flip back up and works great!


That is what the one review that mentioned goats said!



Jessica84 said:


> Not as handy as the pails but the tubs are still awesome to have!


All right, I give in. You've listed so many great uses, and I started thinking of others, and I don't even have any! The 2 containers are equally awesome.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I used to prefer the Crystalyx products as it did not include feather meal


That ingredient does not trip my salivation trigger either!



SalteyLove said:


> I do think the Tractor Supply tubs are harder in texture, but all are baked sufficiently to prevent over-consumption


Very helpful information there. Thank you! (I hate it when reviews say, "Works Great" or "Didn't like it")



SalteyLove said:


> (not like the "pressed blocks" also marketed as protein and mineral supplements where they can bite entire chunks out of)


Yeah, Wassupwidat?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The sweetlix tubs are much lower with a lovely rolled edge and they are the BEST "bed" for goat kids. Twins curl up in there are soon as they can make it over the edge and fit for weeks. The LOVE something about the secure feeling of walls around them but open top. 

The pile of various shaped & sized former protein tubs and pails outside my barn right now is embarassing. But we do use them all! Definitely awesome as a porch herb garden with some holes drilled in the bottom. And the deeper ones are fabulous for porch tomato plants! I could go on & on.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> The [twins] LOVE something about the secure feeling of walls around them but open top.


I've noticed the same thing. We use the black rubber feed pans for all our animals because they are so easy to get ice out of and they last a long time. I find kids curled up in them ALL THE TIME!



SalteyLove said:


> The sweetlix tubs are much lower with a lovely rolled edge and they are the BEST "bed" for goat kids. Twins curl up in there are soon as they can make it over the edge and fit for weeks


Well, @HoosierShadow there is one great reason to keep getting the Sweetlix tub! I'm still laughing at the image of @Jessica84 having to scrub and soak out the rejected product so that she could at least have her buckets! Poor woman!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know what if something went easy for me I would die of a heart attack! A example of my life lol went to town (takes a hour) to go to Tandy’s because they had a awesome deal on hides, I read $80 each. Toys r us also had trampolines on sale. Went to Tandy’s picked out 3 hides. Find out they are not on sale till Friday and Saturday! Then found out they are not going to be $80 that is the calf hides! They are $150 which is still a good deal.
Went to toys r us and got and paid for a 10’ when I wanted the 14’ which was on sale for the same price! Got home and realized this and had to turn around and go back late at night because that was the last day of the sale lol I mean that trip right there is the story of my life! 
So salty the crystalyx is actually the softer? I’ve never bought the goat before but the cattle is much harder so I assumed it would be the same. Also do they charge you a deposit on the tubs? It is more then TSC and they charge for a deposit on the tubs which is $50 :/ I mean that’s still cheaper then buying a trough but still just more money. Mine go threw 800# a month so it would add up fast  
Mariarose how many goats do you have? As long as it’s not a few I would look at tags and if they are close try them especially if they really like the pails


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I went and looked to compare the two and seen that on the tubs it only listed protein so here is the whole tag. Hopefully you can read it ok my turkey likes to destroy things!








That way you can look at them side by side


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I will definitely consider the one you like. What has stopped me before is the fact that I have 4-5 pens. I want the protein pails in each pen and that is quite a price difference when you are buying a tub for each pen as opposed to a pail for each pen BUT, I am considering getting 2 tubs, because some of the pens are usually opened up into one another. We put them together so that I can open everything up and have 1 pen, or break them up into as many as 5 pens if needed. So I am thinking that way.

No, I won't be trying to break up the product from the large tub into other containers. I just know that one isn't happening.

I currently have 22 goats, as I haven't sold any recently, and none have kidded yet.. Last year I had a Christmas baby. I named her Noelle.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> here is the whole tag.


Now this is just beyond nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't been able to get a Crystalyx or Sweetlix tub in about 13 months or so - the feed mill went under. But it looks like the Crystalyx formula has changed since I last purchased them based on what's on their website so maybe it IS harder now!

I just placed an order for Tractor Supply for the Dumor 125lb and will compare. The website photo does not look like the same one I got last time from Tractor Supply. The last one I bought was a black tub and I'm pretty sure it was only 70lbs rather than 125. I have to have my dad pick them up in NH now because apparently CT and RI Tractor Supplies are no longer stocking them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Totally understand that! Since mine don’t eat the pails so the doeling pen and the bucks just usually go with out it. What I did do this year while breeding was since the one buck has almost worked himself out of a job and only had 3 does was I put the fresh one in with him and when one of the other pens got low I rolled it to them and then gave another fresh one. The only thing I can think that might work for you if your Goats don’t have horns, depending on your fence is put the tub in a pen close to the fence line so the other pen can share it??? If not then I would probably just stick with the pails. I’m not sure if the two are different enough that it would cause a upset stomach if you moved it around. Then again if they ate more then half of the tub it would be a little money ahead even if it got gross and you could always soak with water to get your tub lol 
Saltey I haven’t seen the smaller ones! I think they have a cattle one by another company that is smaller but it’s red and $50 for 50# but then again It seems every tractor supply carries different things!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Anyone use the large protein tubs? I just bought one that is 100lbs. it's in a short, but wide container not the tall ones I typically see on line.
> Just wondering where you put yours if you have a small herd, so that it stays clean.
> Preferably I'm thinking in the barn or shelter, but definitely think it needs to be up off the ground. :/
> 
> ...


I use Goat 20 N. It's a protein tub for goats. I like it for my breeding does as I have never had Ketosis.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi! Who makes it? Do you have a link for it?


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

mariarose said:


> Hi! Who makes it? Do you have a link for it?


It's made by Feed in a Drum. It's an Oklahoma company.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> I use Goat 20 N. It's a protein tub for goats. I like it for my breeding does as I have never had Ketosis.


Thanks! I'd not heard of that kind before?

I have seen most of the does with their heads in the bucket from TSC the last couple of days more so than every before.
Will be putting the tub in their pen possibly this weekend.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

You can go to Feedinadrum.com


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

One of our does has a nasty nose and I was like what is wrong with her? Then I laughed, and said do I even need to investigate, it's from the tub lol. 
They are definitely loving it, I can see where they've been working on it, and that is a relief as I was worried they wouldn't like this one vs. the one we were using from TSC.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I have to explain that to buyers when they are being hogs. They don't say anything just look really funny at them  I'm happy it is working out! Maybe it was good they got you the wrong one lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! It was quite funny, she looks, yucky lol! A friend warned me about the dirty noses earlier this year, but never had that with the buckets. I'm definitely glad they like this tub, and praying it helps keep them healthy, and aids in keeping toxemia at bay! We're 5 weeks out from our first doe due and I'm starting to feel nervous after the awful kidding season we had last year.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I never had that with the Protein Pails either.

On a separate note, my pneumonia vaccines came in, with some sort of squirter to give it. I can't figure out how to use the squirters, @Jessica84 can you help?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I never used them. I think what you are supposed to do is put it on a syringe so you can get it way up there in a calf......remember this is a cattle vaccine. The first batch I got didn’t come with those so when I got them on the second order I just tossed them away. A syringe without a needle does just fine. 
Remember though plunge when they breath in and hold that side down or they will sneeze it all over you! I also hold their head up. I was so covered in snot the first time lol
I think those tubs are probably softer then the pails. The pails are a bit harder then the TSC ones and mine get gross off those too lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Remember though plunge when they breath in and hold that side down or they will sneeze it all over you! I also hold their head up. I was so covered in snot the first time lol


Thanks for that reminder. You had told me that before, but I had forgotten. I would have been covered in snot as well.

Thanks again for talking about this in that first thread. I never used to have to deal with pneumonia. I was proud of how healthy my goats seemed to be. Then I started having trouble. I've pinpointed a change that may be a cause, but I can't do anything about it. So this has the potential to be a real boon to me. A sincere thank you.

We now return to yucky noses (of a molasses sort).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s scary stuff! I think out of all the years I had maybe 3 cases and they were not bad. I jumped on it fast and they recovered. Then that dumb silent pneumonia came in and it had nothing to do with bringing it in with a new goat like I thought that’s how it came. I really wished I had started using it before it came about :/
Hoosier: I think the biggest key with that dumb PT is to catch it fast. Just watch them like a hawk and when in doubt just treat them. The only one I ever saved I actually treated her ugh dark beer. I can’t even start to explain the science behind it goathiker had told me to use it on the doe before that one and I didn’t listen and I lost her so I just went with it on that doe.
But I hope you don’t even have to worry about treating any and they will all be just fine for you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok.... so I wonder if I should be worried. 8 Boer does - 2 are under 1yr others are adults... they have eaten this thing down to about 1/4! I have no clue how much they should even be consuming, but I expected this thing to last until at least March!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have to ask, what is the reason for giving a protein tub?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How many pounds is it? Also what kind of hay and what not are you giving to them? Mine pretty much eat it kinda as a as needed. Right now I have 18 in one pen and they ate 200# in close to 3 weeks. But their Hay isn’t the best right now and I feed no grain.
Stephany it’s basically a supplement. For me because their diet kinda changes all the time and I don’t feed grain I use it as a way to get extra goodies. As I mentioned mine eat it as needed and it’s really cool to watch when they really go at it and when they just ignore it. When I get really good Hay and or the grass is nice and green they don’t go near it. When things are dry and Hay isn’t great they attack it. If that all made sense lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, it does! I'm thinking mine don't need it with all the feed they get lol I do feed my mix of goodies all year, plus since I only have a few they also get Replamin Plus gel monthly..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 100# tub. Our hay is okay, not great, but not awful. They do get a little grain morning & evening since around Christmas, before that just a little in the evenings. In the last week we've added in some alfalfa hay, we feed them 2-3 flakes between all 8 once a day. I usually try to give them the alfalfa mid day. 
Everyone seems fine, nobody is over weight, and only 1 doe has a huge belly. But... that's the herd queen and she's the one I worry may be going to town on it. She is so big she can barely walk on the hind legs! I put her on the stand yesterday to examine her feet closer, but she's just so heavy no way I can even pick them up a little bit to see if they are rubbing and making her sore. They aren't long, but smaller back feet, and her feet want to go sideways. She's the only one I am worried about right now. Last year her boys were 13 & 14lbs. Her due date can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok that doesn’t sound to bad. They have ate about 75# in 4 weeks. I’ll have to do the math in the morning, I don’t trust myself right now lol but it sounds about right for being winter, Prego and ok Hay.
Stephany yeah if you are feeding them overly well then it would probably just go to waste. I get free tubs in the spring because people buy them and nothing eats it because the grass is so lush. They end up taking it back and the old man that works at tractor supply likes me so he saves them for me lol but no joke they don’t even have a mark where something even attempted to eat it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica, that makes me feel better lol! When I saw it yesterday and could already see the bottom on one side I was like.... whhhaaat? lol.
BTW, putting it on it's side and leaning it against the wall works great, thanks for that suggestion! I know I will have to order another one soon, but will make sure our feed store gets the one with copper in it. That's the only thing I worry about right now is them not having enough copper in their diet. I'll bolus everyone, but not until after they kid just because I am paranoid - last year 3 days after 4gm bolus we started having toxemia issues with 2 does. I'm sure it had nothing to do with the bolus, but you never know. They both had triplets that were decent sized for their smaller frame, first time mama bodies.

EDITED TO ADD: They don't eat every single piece of it. With the tub on it's side, some small pieces where they scrape it with their teeth fall off, if hay gets into it I wipe it away. It's usually not much, but adds up over time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok if my math is right hahahaha lol mine go threw roughly .53# a day per head. Yours is .33. Mine don’t get grain but are getting about a 100# bale a day so my guess is it’s about right.
I think the key with PT is to jump on it ASAP! IMO even treating a doe that is just fine isnt going to harm her. I would just go with the magic treatment not.......I can’t think of what it’s called Polly something or other ???? I’m sure you know what I’m talking about lol anyways because it does taste nasty and burns the throat. So if you are nervous on the heavier doe watch her and when in doubt just go for it.
I also don’t blame you on waiting on the copper. I do the same thing. I go out of my way to basically not mess with them while they are Prego so as soon as they kid mine get their copper too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica, that helps my anxiety  The stuff you were thinking of is called Propylene Glycol, I agree nasty stuff! it's okay in small doses mixed with other ingredients. Lauren Green (on Facebook) has formulated a really good toxemia drench that has been used successfully, so I have most of the things on hand for it, anything I don't have I can run over to TSC and get. 

So far everyone seems to be good and eating well. I'm keeping an eye on the big doe, but I would be surprised if she developed toxemia issues. 5th pregnancy and never an issue with anything of that sort, but again keeping an eye on her.


----------

